
China unveils 600km/h maglev train prototype - joak
https://edition.cnn.com/travel/article/china-highspeed-maglev-prototype/index.html
======
sanxiyn
Previous discussion (>100 comments):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20000034](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20000034)

~~~
joak
Thanks !

------
joak
If they build the maglev network as fast as the previous generation of fast
trains...

------
usr1106
Germany developed the maglev train already in 1970. The only system they could
ever sell was the rather short Shanghai airport shuttle. If China now managed
to succeed better, could that be called industrial espionage???

~~~
awiesenhofer
Stolen or not, its at least nice to see someone is actually using (or planing
on using) it for more than just epcot-esque toy lines (JR-Maglev excluded)

